# Get Raped in Afghanistan, Go To Jail



## Marauder06 (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4551270...fghan-rape-victim-ordered-freed/#.Ttf5BbIT_pQ



> The woman, now 21, was jailed two years ago for adultery after she was raped by her cousin's husband. She became pregnant following the attack in 2009 and her baby daughter was born behind bars.


 


> Afghan President Hamid Karzai on Thursday pardoned and ordered the release of an Afghan woman serving a prison sentence for having sex out of wedlock after she was raped by a relative.


 
Seriously?  You get raped and *you* go to jail?  OK, that's cool, at least she's getting out.



> Karzai's office also said *the woman and her attacker agreed to marry*. That would reverse an earlier decision by the woman, who had previously refused a judge's offer of freedom if she agreed to wed the rapist.


 
  W.   T.   F.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 1, 2011)

Wahhabi strain. Fucked.


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2011)

Pakistan is similar.

Barbarians.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I seem to recall a discussion many moons ago when I was first here about how in some areas here still, unless a women is killed when raped, it is seen as her fault, or that she wanted/asked for it.  



> When her pregnancy brought the crime to light, she was, like her attacker, convicted and jailed for the crime of adultery by force. ...Gulnaz's attacker received a 12-year prison term, later reduced on appeal to seven years.


At least he was jailed too.  The adultery by force is an odd charge though, does anyone else read it as "Adultery by rape"?


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good opportunity for an honor killing.

Almost as good as man love Thursday or how adult men have boys for sexual pleasure, but it's OK because they don't *love* the boy. 

I really feel like we should be bringing democracy to people when I read stuff like this. Right around the corner..


----------



## QC (Dec 1, 2011)

Under Sharos law a woman needs four witnesses


----------



## QC (Dec 1, 2011)

That should read under SHARIA LAW a woman needs four witnesses to the rape.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Dec 1, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> _Karzai's office also said *the woman and her attacker agreed to marry*. That would reverse an earlier decision by the woman, who had previously refused a judge's offer of freedom if she agreed to wed the rapist._
> W. T. F.


*That's not uncommon in more "primitive" cultures. Compare with Deuteronomy 22:28-29.*


----------



## Brill (Dec 1, 2011)

The attacker was probably turned on when he saw a flash of her ankle.


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2011)

medicchick said:


> I seem to recall a discussion many moons ago when I was first here about how in some areas here still, unless a women is killed when raped, it is seen as her fault, or that she wanted/asked for it.


 
Whoever thinks that is an asshole. I highly doubt SS members agree with that sentiment.



Florida173 said:


> Sounds like a good opportunity for an honor killing.
> 
> Almost as good as man love Thursday or how adult men have boys for sexual pleasure, but it's OK because they don't *love* the boy.
> 
> I really feel like we should be bringing democracy to people when I read stuff like this. Right around the corner..


 
Agreed, she is ripe for an honor killing.

First time I heard about man love Thursdays was in the US Army  .02c

Democracy does not work with ignorant people, why do you think it is beginning to fail here*?




*I'm well aware this is a Republic.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 1, 2011)

Never said anyone on SS agreed with it, just areas in the US in general.


----------



## Brill (Dec 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> First time I heard about man love Thursdays was in the US Army .02c



First time I heard about LMT was in Afghanistan.  What f'ing unit are you in anyway???  Balls deep in the 69th?


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2011)

medicchick said:


> Never said anyone on SS agreed with it, just areas in the US in general.


 
Gotcha.
That is a really fucked up belief.


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2011)

lindy said:


> First time I heard about LMT was in Afghanistan. What f'ing unit are you in anyway??? Balls deep in the 69th?


 
AIT is where that first came up in the Army (Medic AIT was very strange, I must say...). I don't tolerate latent homosexual behavior like that very well and I'm not anti gay.
Not trying to slam anyone, but it is really fucking prevalent in USA male* society in general. I was shocked when I first came to the USA.



*Chicks, please feel free to explore that!


----------



## Brill (Dec 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> I don't tolerate latent homosexual behavior....



Rrrrrrriiiiiiigggggghhhhhhtttttt.  I'm not a medic and I've never checked a man for a hernia nor have I checked a prostrate.  I'm not sayin' nothing.  I'm just sayin.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 1, 2011)

lindy said:


> Rrrrrrriiiiiiigggggghhhhhhtttttt. I'm not a medic and I've never checked a man for a hernia nor have I checked a prostrate. I'm not sayin' nothing. I'm just sayin.


Ft Scram has had issues long before DADT went away.

At least (most) AIT students are not required to put their names over the butt pocket of their pants.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 1, 2011)

medicchick said:


> The adultery by force is an odd charge though, does anyone else read it as "Adultery by rape"?



OK as rediculous as this all is anyway, how in the friggin way can two single people commit adultery.  Even by Biblical definition, adultery is only applicable to a married person, or have I been mislead all these years??? But then, as this culture has proven over and over and over, if you are a female you have no rights or value except to breed and work like a slave. (I might be a bit opinionated here wink nudge)


----------



## medicchick (Dec 1, 2011)

He is married, IF she marries him she will be his second wife.



> The woman, now 21, was jailed two years ago for adultery after she was raped by her cousin's husband... He is still married to her cousin, but under Afghan law can take a second wife.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 1, 2011)

You don't have to be married to commit adultery under Islam:



> Under Muslim law, adultery in general is sexual intercourse by a person (whether man or woman) with someone to whom they are not married. Adultery is a violation of the marital contract and one of the major sins condemned by God in the Qur'an:


----------



## medicchick (Dec 1, 2011)

Huh



> However, stoning as punishment for sexual sin is not prescribed in the Qur'an, but is prescribed in the hadith—oral traditions relating to the words and deeds of Prophet Muhammad. The only punishment with regards to illegal intercourse mentioned in the Quran is for the fornicator and not the adulterer and it is one hundred lashes and restriction of future marriage to another fornicator or the partner in the act


----------



## Manolito (Dec 2, 2011)

This has some pretty interesting comments on Adultery.
http://muttaqun.com/adultery.html
Bill


----------

